

Constants in objective c, a macro that keeps you DRY - ekeren
https://blog.rollout.io/2015/04/constants-in-objective-c-a-macro-that-keeps-you-dry/

======
silyevsk
Eyal, I think you said once that strings in code will not be accepted in code
reviews ;-)

~~~
ekeren
You are correct, you can commit it again

